# Men in Black III (Possible Spoilers)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone see this? I watched it last night. A fun movie but nothing special. Passed on the 3D as I will get the 3D BD when it comes out.

The time travel thing was neat but a bit confusing at times. Josh Brolin nailed Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I saw this yesterday in 2D for a matinee.. saw no need for 3D. I thought it was funny at times. Tommy Lee Jones is starting to look a little rough. It was an interesting end to the movie. I didn't want to do give it away.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw it yesterday and really liked it. Not the continual hyper movie that MIB 1 was, but more serious with a twist at the end.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dmspen said:


> Saw it yesterday and really liked it. Not the continual hyper movie that MIB 1 was, but more serious with a twist at the end.


Yeah, I like the twist. Should have seen that coming. The light in my head finally went on right after Apollo 11 lifted off. My wife said she figured it out earlier on but wasn't sure.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Wasn't expecting to get a lot out of it, but I really enjoyed it, especially since 1969 was my year, for a lot of reasons. 

Being a Met fan, I couldn't help but notice some inaccuracies, though!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey, they got Cleon Jones' uniform number correct! (Though they showed a #20 at one point wihtout mentioning Tommie Agee). 

I knew I was nitpicking too much when I noticed that they had the outfield bleachers at Shea - those weren't built until the 1980s as I recall.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, there were bleachers behind the left-field fence; they were set up for military, who I believe were admitted free.

Other pluses: 

Cleon actually looked like Cleon -- could have been an actor who was a dead ringer -- maybe they even cloned his face and added it to the print using CGI. 
The tiles on the facing of the stadium were a nice accuracy too. 
Nice touch also to accurately locate the warmup pitching rubbers and fungo circles where they should have been, although designers might have done a better job indicating the dirt cutout paths to the dugouts.
But ...

The field boxes should have been colored yellow; they weren't repainted orange until the Wilpon years. And the seats always had been divided by piping into a square-box grid (hence "box seats,") not the borderless arrangement portrayed. And would it be a spoiler to comment on Griffin's take of their yearly finishes prior to winning it all?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Careful with the spoilers! The little bits and pieces can spoil the movie. I saw it in "Real 3D" yesterday and enjoyed it thoroughly. The 3D added depth, and a few "jump out at you" effects. Well played, a few inaccuracies here and there, probably because the writers, producers and set designers were either not born yet or very young in 1969. Yes, you could pick nits, but that's not unusual with movies that attempt to show bygone periods.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Cholly said:


> Careful with the spoilers!


 That's why the thread was renamed. Those who have not seen this movie proceed at your own risk.


----------

